# I took the Patchouli jump



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

So...I have had patchouli sitting around for about 2 years now and only used a tiny bit here and there to anchor some of my citrus scents. 

Today I finally used more than 2 g in a batch!

I made a 1:1 Lavender and Patchouli batch and just put it to bed. So far I like it...hasn't blown my socks off or anything but much better than I expected with the OOB scent of patch. I may have to experiment with it more later. Quite a few customers have asked for something with patchouli in it.

So, all my soaps are the same price but a soap like this costs me a bit more. Does anyone have success with pricing just one or two soaps .50 or even $1 more than the rests? I am tempted to up all of my essential oil soaps. I am moving in a couple of months and will probably wait until then to price everything higher but if I sell the patch...is $5.50 or even $6 okay to ask for just one "special" soap? They are 4.95 oz or more.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have been pricing all of mine the same since I also have unscented so it averages out. I have recently started a "specialty" line that is higher. Example: emu oil soap, charcoal soap with EO's, etc" They are selling slowly but steadily with a higher price tag and they cannot be used for my three fer special. Try it and see.
Another thing, I have two cutters and I cut my EO soap at 1 in and my cheaper FO's at 1 1/4". Same price, smaller soap. Hasn't slowed down the patchouli sales.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm wanting to add a patchouli bar this year and am having the same thoughts. I don't have a second cutter though and I'd rather sell it for the same price than go back to hand cutting! LOL


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I sell my patchouli bar for $9.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've been thinking about upping the Patchouli soap price too. People ask me for it all the time and I had enough left to make 8 bars of a Patchouli/Orange soap, but am all out of it now and the price went so high I'm tempted not to buy it again until it drops or I'm thinking I may stick with the blends so I can use half the amount and still get a strong patch scent, although I hate it. 

Does anyone know of a good FO patch? I would probably switch to that for now if I could find one.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I would love to know who has good quality and good prices for FO and EO Patch.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I am not sure if this is a good price or not...I don't usually buy patchouli but from what I have seen on other websites, this is the best price I have seen in a while.

http://www.brambleberry.com/Patchouli-Essential-Oil-P3420.aspx

What do other usually pay for their patchouli when the price is "reasonable"?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Moon works has the best patchoulie FO. She is out so you would have to wait for the next prebuy.
http://www.venusenterprises.info/Collection/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1&sort=20a&page=2

www.adobesoapworks.com has the best price right now. I have some of theirs and it is just as good as any other I have purchased. Not that I am a patchouli expert.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks LaNell. I'm definately switching to the FO. Probably do FO for lavender too.


----------

